# Where can I find a tank plug



## Fast Jimmy (Mar 19, 2012)

As I mentioned in another thread I recently bought a used Craftsman (DeVilbiss) oil-less compressor.

The previous owner had not drained the tank regularly and the tank had a lot of rust sediment in it. In order to remove the main plug to clean out the tank I had to saw it into segments from the center, heat it and break it out.

Therefore I need to get a new plug. I have looked online and at a few hardware stores but so far haven't found anything.

The original plug was of cast iron. 2"-11 1/2 NPT outside with a 1/4"-18 NPT center hole. The thread form is much more precise than a standard galvanized pipe.










Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

James


----------

